# Found this in search engine...



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I know it's fake but just want to share it to ya'll...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cool! Thanks!

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh I bet the hawks just _love_ that pigeon


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm thinking more of the eagles or voltures will try to have that pigeon but, that size? well I think it would be a lot faster than the BOP's...


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That would be SO cool. . .except when it came time to scoop poop!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

* One wing slap and the hawk would wake up in the middle of next week. But the dark side would be the cost of feeding that big guy*GEORGE


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Here's another pic I found...*

I'm sorry for those who will get offended...I just like to share what I see...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Very cool. I wouldn't like to scoop up his poop though.

Reti


----------



## POMPEYJAS (Nov 27, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> I know it's fake but just want to share it to ya'll...


 WOULD NOT LIKE THAT'' STOOD ON MY TOE'S


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

maryjane said:


> That would be SO cool. . .except when it came time to scoop poop!!


I don't mind the poops, worry about the beak LOL...Imagine how hard they peck when they are little...That size of a pigeon can take a human in the air...I'm glad it's only a pic, but they might invent something to make them big like that...


----------

